# HD5xxx Mobility detection



## daehxxiD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm sorry if it is already a known "problem" but v0.3.8 of GPU-Z does not recognize the Mobility 5600 series properly:







Both the specs and the sensors are not being displayed correctly/at all. If you need someone to test the implementation I would be happy to offer myself as beta-tester for it.


----------



## m4r3ck (May 2, 2010)

i wanted to see the temperature of the core, but got same problem (ATI Mobilitiy 5800 series)


----------



## daehxxiD (May 2, 2010)

m4r3ck said:


> i wanted to see the temperature of the core, but got same problem (ATI Mobilitiy 5800 series)
> 
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8364/mobility5800undetected.gif



It does work properly on my HD5600 since 4.0. Most likely next update it'll work for you aswell


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2010)

yep, included in next update. try the gtx 480 test build in the test builds forum, maybe it already has that change


----------



## m4r3ck (May 2, 2010)

recognized;
thanks


----------

